# Not a fish, but my anoles :)



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, I haven't posted any pics in a while, and i'm bored out of my mind. Nothing to do and it's been raining for three days >.<.

I had a few pics floating on my computer of my anoles, and thought i'd share...



This is my female anole a few days after I caught her. This was taken in florida, the anole behind her was a big male but I decided to let it go:










This is one of the baby anoles I caught (kept), this was taken an hour after I caught it..it was pretty skinny but fattened up when I got it some small crickets , sorry about the size of the pic but photobucket is screwey lol:











This has to be one of my favorite pics of the two baby anoles I have. When I first got them they seemed pretty attached to eachother, at the moment they're slightly clingy to eachother...but the darker one is starting to get a little more dominant:










And this is one of the big male anoles I caught ( the one in the background in the first pic). He got pretty snippy at times. I let him go a few days before we left though, I couldn't stand taking him and knew the female and two babies would be a little bit better off without him the tank:










Well, I hope you enjoy them! They're wild caught, which worried me at first, but so far they haven't had any problems and are eating, and drinking well. The darker female anole got snippy with the other baby female anole once and must have done something to it's tail once though. And the larger female anole turned out being pregnant and an expert escape artist . THese few weeks they've been pretty mellow and the female hasn't tried escaping yet..which is good.

thanks for looking!

Err...sorry the pics are so big, but even if I resize them they turn out being huge...


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice anoles! And really good pics, although the second is a bit small. :razz:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Thank you  lol.

There's something wrong with photobucket or something. On my computer it's just fine but been having people tell me one of the pics are really tiny >.<.

I'll have to get some updated pics. The one darker baby anole has amazing colors now and it's tail is really curly lmao.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Its not to bad in size. Its about a 2inch square from what I see. But then again they may be looking for real life size photos. Who knows?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Um, for me its about a millimeter squared........lol. I don't keep my magnifying glass near my computer.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Maybe its has somthing to do with the 17 inch monitor and settings for my laptop.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

Flaming, try deleted that pic from photobucket and uploading it again under a different name. It's happened to me before, but that solves it for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice pics, but shouldn't this be in the other picture section thats made for everything except fish?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

I believe flaming made this thread before that section was created.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh sorry, it looked new to me as I never saw this thread before, I guess somebody bumped it up from page 3 or something just to comment on it. lol


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, I made the thread like a day before they added the misc. section on lol.

I'll try redoing it later. They're finally showing up like they were meant to, except the little one? .


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

You shouldn't need to make a new one as I'm sure the mods or admin will move it over once they see it. 

How come they aren't green, or are there anoles that are brown?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

There are many different types of anoles. Permanently brown anoles are different species than green anoles, which only turn brown at certain times.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

I always wanted anoles for my long 20g but when I joined a reptile forum and read up on anoles and learned about all the stuff you gotta get and that you have to take it to a special vet that specializes in reptiles and that they charge more I knew they weren't for me as I knew I wouldn't be able to afford the vet bills.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I have no clue why they say that, but anoles DO NOT need to see a vet. If you can afford it by all means do it, but some of us don't have the money or anywhere to go for it to be done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

I've never heard of people having to take their herps to a specialized reptile-only vet....i mean i would understand if it was some complicated matter that would need special attention, but i took my iguana to the vet right down the street when i felt it was needed. They mainly specialize in dogs and cats, but they do have a trained veteranarian that deals with small animals and herps. I don't understand why most vets wouldnt do the same...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

Well some vets may have no experience with herps and may give the wrong treatment.


----------

